# Lili Rouge Cosmetics



## Catlitter (Jul 15, 2012)

Lili Rouge lipgloss in "gorgeous". In person, the colour on the lips appears exactly as it is in the swatch photo (I was standing in front of a window causing the lip picture to come out lighter). It's thicker in consistency, yet not sticky at all. It also leaves a nice "I just had a few cherry popsicles" stained effect on the lips after it's faded. I haven't worn it out for quite long yet, though I assume it must be long lasting as it took a good scrub w/soap to remove all traces of it from the back of my hand and lips.


----------

